# Service Traction Control, bad idle



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You'll need to have the codes read to give us a better idea of what's going on with it.

The 1.8L engine doesn't have the PCV issues that the 1.4L does, so that makes it bit more difficult to guess.


----------



## Enjoipetrofske (Mar 19, 2018)

I plan on buying a coder after work, so I will post the code later!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I have a 1.4 with the same type of issue, but in my readings there are multiple things that are free (or nearly free) to try first. Off the top of my head: 


1. Go to an O'Reilly's and have the codes read. Someone posted that they have a more comprehensive scanner than say Autozone. If you do not have an O'Reilly's near or do not have your own scanner / Torque app setup, go to a reputable garage or dealer and pay for the reading. Do this before you disconnect the battery. 

2. remove, sand off the paint or crud from any and all ground nuts, 

3. Tighten said nuts including all the positive ones. I do not have the torque specs for them but I would try and find them. I did not on mine, but should have. _*(Can anyone give these specs?)*_

4. Consider adding a big three kit. (there are others here selling them, but this is one source: Big 3 Kits F/S and the installation instructions HOW TO: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit

5. Remove and clean your negative battery cable and test the resistance of it. _*(Does anyone know the correct resistance?) *_Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable
YouTube explaination

6. While the negative cable is off, remove and clean the positive cable. I would reinstall it prior to the negative cable to avoid arcing and sparking the positive cable. I would also inspect the bottom of the cable to insure it is not corroding away like mine is. I was informed that the area around my positive post on my battery was leaking and causing issues. I have yet to replace the battery, but will soon. *Holy Famunda Batman! There’s a blue fungus among us!*

7. before you reinstall the cables, lube the terminals and the cable ends with some dielectric grease. Contrary to what a number of people think, it does not block the flow of electricity because of its non conducting properties, but it actually keeps corrosion at bay while squeezing out of the way when pressure is applied to the clamp. ( _*(Anyone have the terminal tightness *__*specs*__*?)*_

8. A little above my expertise, but if you can locate the ABS sensors(?) and inspect / clean them, this may help as the Traction Control and Stabili-Trak relies on this for input. *EDIT:* _This was my issue, but it was due to a nicked wire corroding - C0040._

9. One person listed the proximity sensors as their problem. ( I have to find the thread)

10. For those with a 1.4, look into the PCV issue as well. 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues ------ YouTube possibility video

11. Gas Pedal fix video

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

